

C Implementation of NTRUEncrypt - pgupta1984
https://github.com/tbuktu/libntru

======
papaf
This looks really cool. Is NTRU at the point now where decryption works 100% ?

~~~
pgupta1984
Technically no, but the failure probability is about the same as someone
randomly guessing a private key:

[http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/621/does-ntru-
decr...](http://crypto.stackexchange.com/questions/621/does-ntru-decrypt-
correctly-now/654#654)

